# List of rod repair fees--I'll never buy a Sage again



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm just here to complain. Broke the tip off an old two piece Sage RPLXi 8wt that I got as a gift in the late 90s. I love the rod, a bit heavy compared to modern rods these days, but the action is sweet and I love it. Anyways, I wasn't too mad when it happened because I figured they'd repair it like most other rod companies for around a two digit fee, but NOPE, they charge $160 because it's not one of the four serial number types that offer unconditional warranties! Which is around what you can find them for used on ebay. 

Anyways, due to just a few other solid rod companies' (unconditional/no fault) repair fees being as follows, I'll never buy a Sage again:

Orvis: $60
TFO: $35
G.Loomis: $100 (getting into unreasonable territory)


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree sage is not easy to deal with they try to make it difficult so people buy new rods. I love my tfo I also love orvis they are getting pricey to buy


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Correction, Sage charges $150, and that is for the classic rods older than 10 years post production. The newest rods still in production are $25, and within 10 years post production are $75. Still a bummer if you ask me, but wanted to clarify. I guess the point they're trying to make is they want you to EVENTUALLY buy a new rod from them. I guess that's some degree of fair.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I broke my Redington Chromer switch rod in Alaska. Sent it back and they sent me a new rod. 

Redington customer for life.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

jonnyb said:


> I agree sage is not easy to deal with they try to make it difficult so people buy new rods. I love my tfo I also love orvis they are getting pricey to buy


Love my TFOs. Best rod company for the $ IMO. Even among some fancy Loomis and Winston rods, I still find my self using some of my old and inexpensive TFOs. 



mfs686 said:


> I broke my Redington Chromer switch rod in Alaska. Sent it back and they sent me a new rod.
> 
> Redington customer for life.


That is how to build a great company, and likely why they've become so popular recently. I've never owned one, but while looking for a new 6wt streamer rod I tried their Vice at the show this past winter and liked it a lot, but popped for the Loomis IMX pro, which is more than twice as expensive but IMO only incrementally nicer. I was impressed.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

G Lomis, never again.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

mfs686 said:


> I broke my Redington Chromer switch rod in Alaska. Sent it back and they sent me a new rod.
> 
> Redington customer for life.


Had similar experience with Fenwick, broke a rod in Alaska, got back on a Saturday, talked to them Monday, emailed them pictures of the broken rod that evening, they had a new rod in my driveway waiting for me when I got home Friday so I could take it north with me.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> G Lomis, never again.


You had the same issues I did with them not honoring their "lifetime" warranties?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

ESOX said:


> You had the same issues I did with them not honoring their "lifetime" warranties?


I bought a Loomis blank and built what turned into my favorite steelhead rod. When I broke it, I didn't even try to make a claim. Life goes on. Lesson: don't high stick a big fat carp sucker out of impatience. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

Not the best warranty price.

If you figure that they have to dig out the old mandrel and figure out the graphite that was used. Then roll you a new section then wrap the guides it’s a big money loss. 

Sage owns Redington I think the main difference is Sage rods are made in the USA and Redington rods are made overseas. 

I have a 6wt Foundation that’s been a kick ass rod for a few years now. Been looking for a upgrade for my 8 but have a hard time paying for Scott, Orvis, or Loomis. 

The Taylor rods have my curiosity but they are a new company which doesn’t bode well in the long term warranty department.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm just here to complain. Broke the tip off an old two piece Sage RPLXi 8wt that I got as a gift in the late 90s. I love the rod, a bit heavy compared to modern rods these days, but the action is sweet and I love it. Anyways, I wasn't too mad when it happened because I figured they'd repair it like most other rod companies for around a two digit fee, but NOPE, they charge $160 because it's not one of the four serial number types that offer unconditional warranties! Which is around what you can find them for used on ebay.
> 
> Anyways, due to just a few other solid rod companies' (unconditional/no fault) repair fees being as follows, I'll never buy a Sage again:
> 
> ...


Did you take the rod to a Sage dealer with whom you have a relationship?

Sage has fixed 4 rods for me. They were great. When they couldn’t fix the Sage SP they fixed twice before they replaced it with an SLT.

Sad.


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

I love my Sages, 3, 5, and 6. I broke the 5 by slamming a trunk lid on the butt, put a new grip on shortened piece, it's about 7' now, great for streamers. My Winston 5 is strictly for little flies, it is so slow. But I'm getting slower too.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Bloopie said:


> I love my Sages, 3, 5, and 6. I broke the 5 by slamming a trunk lid on the butt, put a new grip on shortened piece, it's about 7' now, great for streamers. My Winston 5 is strictly for little flies, it is so slow. But I'm getting slower too.


Slow rods throw such nice casts. Accurate, and they are relaxing. 

My favorite rod, when I fly fished, was my "Sharpe's Scottie 88" impregnated, split cane. 8' 8" 5/6 weight rod. It was a perfect up stream dry fly rod and was really good when fishing a team of wet flies.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

ESOX said:


> You had the same issues I did with them not honoring their "lifetime" warranties?


X2


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a older three piece Sage blank that was tied up buy a guy down state. This was in the early nineties. The coating on the rod started to splinter where the rod joins sections. Plus it has a broken tip. Do you guys know if they would or could fix this ?


----------



## Bloopie (Nov 23, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> Slow rods throw such nice casts. Accurate, and they are relaxing.
> 
> My favorite rod, when I fly fished, was my "Sharpe's Scottie 88" impregnated, split cane. 8' 8" 5/6 weight rod. It was a perfect up stream dry fly rod and was really good when fishing a team of wet flies.


I have a Phillipson Paragon, and a Granger Victory, they are sweet rods, but, I don't take them out much, they're heavy, and I can abuse the Sage without feeling bad about it.


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm just here to complain. Broke the tip off an old two piece Sage RPLXi 8wt that I got as a gift in the late 90s. I love the rod, a bit heavy compared to modern rods these days, but the action is sweet and I love it. Anyways, I wasn't too mad when it happened because I figured they'd repair it like most other rod companies for around a two digit fee, but NOPE, they charge $160 because it's not one of the four serial number types that offer unconditional warranties! Which is around what you can find them for used on ebay.
> 
> Anyways, due to just a few other solid rod companies' (unconditional/no fault) repair fees being as follows, I'll never buy a Sage again:
> 
> ...


That’s more than 2 very good, brand new fishing rods.

NO WAY! Nope.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Splitshot said:


> G Lomis, never again.





ESOX said:


> You had the same issues I did with them not honoring their "lifetime" warranties?





Canvsbk said:


> X2


Took a closer look at Loomis' warranty, and it reads like basically they can do whatever they want lol. I was just about to pull the trigger on another IMX Pro in an 8wt, and now I'm having second thoughts! (http://www.gloomis.com/content/gloomis/northamerica/usfly/en/homepage/WARRANTY.html)


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Scott and TFO have the best that I've dealt with. Scott is 25 or 35 and they send it back no questions asked. They've replaced my A2 4 times at this point. TFO replaced a section of spey rod via a picture instead of me sending them the rod (customer service also called to make sure I received section before I left on my next trip, come to think of it I'm pretty sure they over nighted it to me without any extra charge).

St. Croix went from one of the best to one of the worst. I have a legend ultra (no longer made), and I broke it streamer fishing (it was a great streamer and hex rod). Well since St. Croix no longer makes the rod they were going to send me an avid for $75, which is a rod that is nowhere close to the same action, or comparable to the rod I had. My buddy is having the same issue, he broke his Bank Robber this spring streamer fishing and St. Croix is giving him the same round around because the Bank Robber is no longer available.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

BeanOFish said:


> St. Croix went from one of the best to one of the worst.


I have unfortunately experienced this as well!


----------

